# Cutting meat from grocery store packages.



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

So since you guys are no fun and don't think I should tackle a whole steer, which I'm not saying your right or wrong. 

Lets assume I have come to my senses but I still want to save some money and maybe get a better product then just purchasing precut or preground grocery store items what are some of the better cuts of meat to cut up and grind for burger or to steak? I'm thinking about catching store sales on this or that that could be ground up for better burger. Kent's seems to run some good beef sales from time to time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Watch the ads this holiday season. most of the stores will be running their New Yorks and ribeyes, I would make sure that they are USDA choice> watch for pot roast to go on sale, make great burger, I just bought 3 boneless pork loins from Cosco, they were on for 1.99 lb. AND they give you 8.00 back at the register for each loin:!: I think final cost was around a buck a lb, that is a steal!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Costco. And if you are feeling adventerous, sometimes the Costco in SLC sells a quarter whole and then you could cut it. Ask the butcher what they have.

One issue with buying a whole/half/quarter beef is all the stuff you get that you do not want. How many cube steaks or round roasts do you really want? 

Here is what you can do if you are wanting to try a beef on your own-- go buy a holstien/jersey cross steer or two at Anderson Livestock Auction in Willard. 700# calf will cost about $1 per lb. Take it home and grain it for 45 days. Then kill it. It will weigh close to 800 lbs live and hang at around 425 lbs. You will spend $700 on the calf, $150 in grain. So you will be into it for around $2 lb for the carcass. Add in the time, materials, etc and see if that is better than buying the cuts you want. If you buy a good one then you will be hard pressed to find a better piece of meat. If you buy a junker then you will likely not enjoy it as much.
A 500lb beef calf will cost you $1k and you will have to keep it until next Fall. Hay isn't cheap. 

I'd go to Costco...... We kill a beef every other year. I have a herd of cows and to be honest, the store isn't much more expensive. I just like knowing where it comes from...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Top or bottom round and chuck are good for grind.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

If you go into a store inquire about cryo vac pricing. That's how you will save a little money by cutting/slicing it yourself. New york strips, peeled 2 piece top sirloins and trip tip have high yields and are a good value right now because of lower demand. Rib eyes have a high yield but prices will be high until after the holidays. Bottom round flats will grind out about 16% fat and are a good value at the moment. Top rounds and chucks make great grind but will cost you more money than burger out of the meat case during the winter because of high demand. 

If your thinking about a side of beef. Keep in mind that you loose 25% -30% in fat & bone (shrink) from hanging weight.


----------

